# Edirol UA-4FX calibration question



## azheaz (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi I’ve just joined this forum so please excuse me for any ignorance… I have just bought the Edirol UA-4FX external sound card and was wondering how I could go about calibrating it with REW. REW says to connect the line out to the line in of the sound card; my problem is that I’m using a phantom powered XLR mic in to use with my ECM8000. So if I connect the line out to the line in then I’m not calibrating the correct channel with the mic preamp. Is there any way of calibrating the channel with the mic preamp?


UA-4FX specifications:

Connectors
Line Input Jacks (L, R) (RCA phono type)
MIC Input Jack (XLR type, balanced, phantom
power +48 V)
MIC Input Jack (Miniature phone type, plug-in
powered)
GUITAR/MIC Input Jack (1/4 inch phone type)
Line Output Jacks (L, R) (RCA phono type)
Headphones Jack (Stereo 1/4 inch phone type)
Digital Input Connector (Optical type)
Digital Output Connector (Optical type)
USB Connector (USB Type B)
MIDI Connector (IN/Out)

Nominal Input Level
Line Input Jacks -10 dBu
MIC Input Jack (XLR) -45 to -12 dBu
MIC Input Jack (except XLR) -45 dBu
GUITAR Input Jack -30 dBu


Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is there any way of calibrating the channel with the mic preamp?


Yes. Read through this whole thread and you'll know how to do it.

*But*, as proven by that thread, you really only need to do the soundcard cal using the line-out to line in. The amount that the mic preamp portion adds is insignificant.

brucek


----------



## azheaz (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, thanks...


----------

